# This Forum has been really inactive today



## cuber952 (Jul 4, 2010)

This forum has been really inactive today.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jul 4, 2010)

cus errbody be speedcubin


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 4, 2010)

It's saterday, we have lives.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 4, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> It's saterday, we have lives.


Lies


----------



## Samania (Jul 4, 2010)

Peoples are at vancouver open. 

or its just Saturday.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 4, 2010)

Not just Saturday, but the Saturday before July 4th, so there may be more missing Americans than usual.

Disclaimer: I'm not saying there are only Americans on this forums.


----------



## Truncator (Jul 4, 2010)

am speedcubin


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 4, 2010)

speedcubin


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 4, 2010)

I believe the correct term is _speedcubin_

Maybe people have things to do other than read the forums all day. This goes for all days, but primarily weekends, I guess.


----------



## abctoshiro (Jul 4, 2010)

speedcubin. 

practicin' at home.,
solving 12x12x12 at a simulator.

after that, maths assignment. >.<


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 4, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> I believe the correct term is _speedcubin_
> 
> *Maybe people have things to do other than read the forums all day.* This goes for all days, but primarily weekends, I guess.


Pffffffft.

Kidding!


----------



## Innocence (Jul 4, 2010)

I for one have been cleaning out our stuph and taking stuph to the dump on a laizee sundee mornin.

Oh, and also speedcubin.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 4, 2010)

Girls.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 4, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Girls.



Whats that?


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 4, 2010)

was afk


----------



## Edward (Jul 4, 2010)

I'd like to say I've been cubing all day, but that's a lie.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 4, 2010)

Cool story bro.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 4, 2010)

Hush! I be speedcubin'


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## irontwig (Jul 4, 2010)

wtf is that thing, faz?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a life.


----------



## Lorenzo (Jul 4, 2010)

speedcubin. in water. with someone else's FII.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 4, 2010)

<insert activeness here>


----------



## Owen (Jul 4, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I have a life.



This forum _is_ my life.

I haven't even solved a cube in a month. All I do all day is sit in front of my computer, shoving my face with potato chips, reading the forum.


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 4, 2010)

partyin. Drinkin. But prior to that. speedcubin.


----------



## Dene (Jul 5, 2010)

No speedcubin for me. Just soccer and work.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 5, 2010)

Owen said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > I have a life.
> ...



I lol'd


----------



## Edmund (Jul 5, 2010)

Owen said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > I have a life.
> ...



I believe it.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jul 5, 2010)

Cos speedcubing has reached perfection. People are doing sub-8 second average. There is nothing to talk about anymore :fp.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 5, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> Cos speedcubing has reached perfection. People are doing sub-8 second average. There is nothing to talk about anymore :fp.


lol?


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 5, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> Cos speedcubing has reached perfection. People are doing sub-8 second average. There is nothing to talk about anymore :fp.



This deserves a :fp. Why? Here's why.
Do you think people could do better than sub-8? It's quite possible--it just hasn't happened yet.
Thus, since it is quite possible, we are at a point of imperfection.
Thus, by your reasoning, there isn't "nothing to talk about."
Speedcubin has just started on its epic journey through-mongst the world.

Also, there are new methods to discover, new subsets of algorithms to be generated, more optimization of cubesolving, more puzzles to be made, more records to be broken, and new cubers to have here, as a community, on this very forum.

Thus, sir, speedcubin has not only NOT reached perfection, it's barely begun.


----------



## Edward (Jul 5, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> rubiknewbie said:
> 
> 
> > Cos speedcubing has reached perfection. People are doing sub-8 second average. There is nothing to talk about anymore :fp.
> ...



I'm still debating wether or not rubiknewbie was being sarcastic or not D:


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 5, 2010)

found a new hobby:

formspring trollin ppl idk


----------



## aronpm (Jul 5, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Thus, sir, speedcubin has not only NOT reached perfection, it's barely begun.



Speedcubin has already reached perfection. However, speedcubin is nowhere near perfect.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 5, 2010)

Lorenzo said:


> speedcubin. in water. with someone else's FII.



>_>


----------

